# D-I-Y PC Case Suggestions (upward airflow)



## KH0UJ (Oct 8, 2010)

This is my PC case at the moment 

I wanted to change the hanging case to upward airflow and the cable management, is it worth it? 

the wirings are a bit messy so i wanted to change it, right now the airflow is on the sides, is changing my airflow upwards improve 

my temps?    any suggestions or recommendations on my plans?


----------



## digibucc (Oct 8, 2010)

i think the difference would be minimal.  technically, yes - but the temperature difference would be very little.

as long as it sucks in one side and blows out the other, you're fine.  you may see a degree or two difference.

cable management is always a good thing


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 8, 2010)

I don't think it would matter much but it would be a good project to do. I say go for it.


----------



## Sir_Real (Oct 8, 2010)

Surely your rig will run ok on just one of them Orion HP 585w psu's ?

Removing the psu from the optical drive bay will remove heat & increase airflow


----------



## KH0UJ (Jan 11, 2011)

*Project Finished...*

After several months im finally finished with my project hehehe, it really does matter, my temps are dramatically lowered by 5 celsius, both in theory and actual hehehe, heat travels faster facing upwards than in side flow, hot air is lighter than cold air in theory, here`s the finished product of my months long project hehehe


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 11, 2011)

Looks great, very inventive.  Not the colors I would have chosen, but nice none the less.  Good cable management.


----------



## digibucc (Jan 11, 2011)

it does look very good, great job.

just for the look, it's a fine idea.  but for 5c i still don't think all that was worth it.  sry


----------



## abirdie4me (Jan 12, 2011)

Impressive setup!

Do you notice more fan noise with the fans at the bottom than when they were to the side?  You might get even better cooling results (or at least quieter) if you switch from 120mm fans to 180mm like in the Silverstone Raven cases.


----------

